# Paul Thumbies vs. VO Thumb Shifter Mounts on BD



## leadhead (Sep 15, 2008)

Looking at using one of these set-ups w/ Shimano bar end shifters and a titec h-bar on my BD. Curious if others have thoughts on either one, I couldn't find any comparisons.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm running a set of Paul mounts on my tandem, and a set of Paul-like hinged mounts I got from Jeff Jones on mt dummy.  Both are excellent, and I think the Paul's are hinged now as well. The only issue I've had is a slight loosening of the bolt that mounts the shifter, a quarter turn of the wrench every couple of months takes care of it. Some blue loctite will go on next time I have it apart.

A bulletproof setup, IMHO.

Plum


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

For shimano bar end shifters I would go with Paul thumbs.I have a set of Vo friction shifters and the vo thumbs for my setup on my BD I have pics of it so just look at my pics they work great for me.


----------



## tpsreport (Jun 11, 2008)

*Love the Paul's*

I'm currently using them on my Dummy as well as my 26in wheel LHT. I have them set up in the friction mode and they are completely bomb proof. Set the limit screws and your off and rolling.

Easy peasy.


----------

